
Details Leaked on CIAs “Aeris” Implant for Debian RHEL CentOS Solaris and FreeBSD - based2
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/document/Aeris-UsersGuide/page-1/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6pwyqa/details_leake...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6pwyqa/details_leaked_on_cias_aeris_implant_for_debian/)

